# Favorite camping/boating coffee cup?



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

This is my everything cup. Stainless but I don't think it tastes metal. Stays hot long time. 

Amazon link via tinyurl.



https://tinyurl.com/37c8ak35


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

Coffee/cocktails, etc. Hydroflask 18oz, keeps things hot or cold.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

cnalder said:


> Coffee/cocktails, etc. Hydroflask 18oz, keeps things hot or cold.


You put cocktails in your coffee cup? Have you no decency?


----------



## ZGMikey (Apr 23, 2021)

Second for hydro flask. 

But my wife and I both picked up yeti tumbler knock-offs at Walmart before a Ruby Horsethief trip. I was blown away at how it did. Coffee was warm even after an hour, and it also kept drinks cool for hours in 104 degree heat. Brand was Ozark Trail.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

ZGMikey said:


> Second for hydro flask.
> 
> But my wife and I both picked up yeti tumbler knock-offs at Walmart before a Ruby Horsethief trip. I was blown away at how it did. Coffee was warm even after an hour, and it also kept drinks cool for hours in 104 degree heat. Brand was Ozark Trail.


I think the kids in the chicom factory just put the Ozark Trial die in the press in the middle of a run of Yeti tumblers and sold them cheap to Walmart. My guess is Yeti sued so the factory made a different shape outer wall so it wasn't a direct knockoff. There were a ton of YouTube videos on them ~5yrs ago when they first came out...including thermal and destructive (sawzall) tests on both Yeti and OT tumblers...and they're pretty much the same thing for $30 less. They're fantastic tumblers, and are also my go-to river and daily use for coffee.


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

carvedog said:


> You put cocktails in your coffee cup? Have you no decency?


I just mix the cocktails strong!


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

Hydro Flask or equivalent for morning coffee. The last cup goes on the boat with me and stays warm until lunch.

For wine or cocktails, I got a double wall stainless six-ounce tumbler that was sold as an espresso cup. It even has a lid so it spills more slowly when I knock it over.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I like and use the yeti rambler, no metal taste that I can tell, yep, is expensive but the lids on the Ozark ones aren't nearly as nice to use IMHO, is the only YETI thing I like and use daily. I have one that's a shorty, like 12oz that I won in a raffle, tried it for whisky, but drinking from it feels strange. I typically bring a glass whisky glass in a pelican for just that purpose.. 

FWIW, YMMV 😉


----------



## hysideguy67 (Jul 15, 2021)

Coffee after 8am. Weird


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

carvedog said:


> You put cocktails in your coffee cup? Have you no decency?


You betcha, kahlua and coffee every morning


----------



## Salmonhead (Jul 29, 2020)

Coffee in the morning. Can coozy at night. 1 to do it all









YETI Colster 12 oz Can Insulator


Our Standard 12 oz Colster Can Insulator is our vacuum-insulated solution to keep your drinks as cold as science allows. Improved Load-and-Lock Gasket.




www.yeti.com


----------



## Jim Bob (May 19, 2020)

My company gave us 20 oz Yetti with mag lid. I love it for the river. I keep a tall cup of coffee on board in morning, use it for a bowl at lunch and drink cocktails at dinner. I drilled a hole it nestled in in the side deck and it is super stable there. Next to that is a hole for my yetti colster I found in a thrift store. Other side rail has a hole that fits a hydro flask knock off. On the cougar there is lots of space under the board, so they sit deep and are really stable.


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

MNichols said:


> I typically bring a glass whisky glass in a pelican for just that purpose..


That’s classy AF!


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Yeti ...... because they work as advertised. If you want the best......buy the best.


----------



## Julianf0918 (Jun 29, 2021)

Salmonhead said:


> Coffee in the morning. Can coozy at night. 1 to do it all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has been my move for years as well. I've always thought that Yeti should make a lid that screws on to the colster to cover it except for a hole to sip from. But then they wouldn't be able to sell you a separate tumbler for your coffee


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

That would be a good 2nd party add-on accessory.


----------



## Ripper (Aug 29, 2012)

I like to shotgun beers for breakfast, and pull from the flask / bottle for lunch... lol

In all seriousness yeti's cause I get them all the time through work for schwag and they work great. I wish Engel made a similar cup as I'm kind of an anti-yeti guy... We also keep a few single wall stainless cups in the box as well that we have collected from numerous keg cups at Gore Fest. 

Whatever you do though, don't let your wife/significant other convivence you to let them use your favorite Nalgene for a bloodymary!


----------



## MisterBob (Oct 18, 2016)

I think Engel does make a similar mug to the yeti one.








Drinkware & Tumblers







engelcoolers.com


----------



## Ripper (Aug 29, 2012)

@MisterBob 

Hot damn! I'm going to have to get a couple and check them out! 

Thank you for the heads up!!!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Ripper said:


> @MisterBob
> 
> Hot damn! I'm going to have to get a couple and check them out!
> 
> Thank you for the heads up!!!


Be sure and let us know, I can't see any picture looking down on the cap, it appears that it might be one of those 180° flip thingies with a little hole.. I'm not much for engle coolers, put the cup does look similar to a yeti, except for the cap, which is why I really like my yeti...


----------



## JoshL (Jul 12, 2021)

Another for yeti, lid locks shut, throw it in a pack and go, nice temp for multiple hours. No drip on the sip!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

JoshL said:


> Another for yeti, lid locks shut, throw it in a pack and go, nice temp for multiple hours. No drip on the sip!


I’m confused, the yeti tumblers I am aware of don’t have a locking lid?


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> I’m confused, the yeti tumblers I am aware of don’t have a locking lid?


It's called a maglock lid, it does stay firmly in place, but not a lock as such. Is really sweet as it removes, the sliding lock, for cleaning..


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a Yeti...and the lids are interchangeable with my OT tumblers. It's definitely splashproof..if you tip the cup over, coffee won't spill but maybe a few drops.
If you tip the cup over violently, it's likely the entire cap will come off and it spills as much as ever. I would NOT put it in a pack if it had any risk of tipping.

If they had a screwtop, it would be 99.9% spillproof. The Contigo tumblers posted earlier in the thread are absolutely spillproof.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> I have a Yeti...and the lids are interchangeable with my OT tumblers. It's definitely splashproof..if you tip the cup over, coffee won't spill but maybe a few drops.
> If you tip the cup over violently, it's likely the entire cap will come off and it spills as much as ever. I would NOT put it in a pack if it had any risk of tipping.
> 
> If they had a screwtop, it would be 99.9% spillproof. The Contigo tumblers posted earlier in the thread are absolutely spillproof.


I dropped mine on the floor once and the cap held, didn't expect it to, but is a pretty good friction fit... I wouldn't put it in a pack and expect it to hold


----------



## mountain boy (Aug 20, 2021)

A great friend gave me a Rtic cup, great great cup, keeps coffee hot for a long time. I always heat water up to boiling and heat the cup prior to adding the coffee, it works great for keeping coffee warm for 3-4 hrs.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

River Day Beverage schedule and vessel transitions... 10:00 coffee to beer. 5:00 beer to whiskey. Regarding the other thread about beverage holders for paddle boats,,, that is a mini chalk bag in the middle that happens to be the perfect size to hold a beer can. I've had it for a couple of decades. It biners to the front of my PFD.


----------



## SBuzz (9 mo ago)

I'm a fan of the MiiR products. They work well. A portion of sales support community and environmental programs, and personalizing laser etching for about $10. 
My personal favorite is the old school style of the Camp Cup camp. I've also got a taller, no handle cup of theirs with a spill prof lid for drinking on the go.














Camp Cup

Flip Traveler


----------



## Smoregon (Aug 14, 2017)

I use my Drinktanks pint cup daily on and off river. coffee in the am, then water, then cocktails... on the river it is coffee, then into the captains box until it is cocktail time, 'cause the beers are fine in the can. it also fits in a little sucker well enough to keep it in place on the box in class 2-3 rapids.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

LSB said:


> River Day Beverage schedule and vessel transitions... 10:00 coffee to beer. 5:00 beer to whiskey. Regarding the other thread about beverage holders for paddle boats,,, that is a mini chalk bag in the middle that happens to be the perfect size to hold a beer can. I've had it for a couple of decades. It biners to the front of my PFD.


You missed the perfect transitional beverage spot at 10:00 which is coffee to Guinness. Then 10:30 Guinness to beer.....that is all.


----------



## jerseyjeff (Apr 16, 2016)

SBuzz said:


> I'm a fan of the MiiR products. They work well. A portion of sales support community and environmental programs, and personalizing laser etching for about $10.
> My personal favorite is the old school style of the Camp Cup camp. I've also got a taller, no handle cup of theirs with a spill prof lid for drinking on the go.
> 
> View attachment 78888
> ...


the miir pourgami may be my wifes christmas present this year, that thing is rad, and second only to the aeropress a good pourover is a darn good cup of coffee.


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

Our Story — Cortiça | Cork Coffee Mug







www.corkcoffeemug.com





Great coffee cup! inside is ceramic but protected by cork. I hate throwing away good coffee b/c it's cold. This allows you to nuke it no problem. The cork is also a great insulator keeping the coffee hot and your hands not. Eventually you'll have a dumbass moment and it'll break, but if it does break it turns back into bark and clay and goes back to the earth, unlike the aluminum/ plastic types. Only problem is it was made by a local rafter/good guy and he has since moved away and not sure if he's still making them. His website is still up so I'm hoping.


----------



## AK Andy (Jun 6, 2017)

new favorite mug is the Klean Kanteen TKWide, NRS sells them, legit no spill lid and popup d-ring for clipping or carrying. drinks well without the lid if you'r willing to defile your coffee cup with beer.


----------



## protechie (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm a fan of the Yeti mug, cup itself seems the same as the Walmart version but the Yeti mag lid is awesome - very spill and splashproof, and the coffee stays warm for a couple hours. I like my hydroflask for water, I'm sure it would work well for coffee too. I also like the GSI Commuter. It's a metal mug and french press all in one. Coffee stays very clean with no grounds coming up and stays warm too. Great for making your own coffee on the go without having to worry about anyone else's coffee needs.


----------



## dpwater (Aug 2, 2011)

All great options. Regardless having hot liquids on board is imperative. When it's cold i make an extra thermos of tea and finish the first one before the transition time to real beer brewed in accordance to the German purity law of 1516. Most "beers" now are alcohol made from rice or corn and flavored for "taste" . Adulteration of products and consumables has been a problem for a long time. The Poison Squad is a good read that details the issues.


----------



## Roseldo (Aug 27, 2020)

Another vote for Miir. Someone gave my wife one, which I promptly stole. It’s a double wall like a Yeti, but with a press fit clear plastic lid. It has a heavily textured powder coating, which I really like.


----------



## Heywood (Apr 12, 2019)

Adventure Tough-To-Tip Admiral's Mug | 20 OZ


Shop Stanley insulated drinkware & gear! The Admiral's Travel Mug with a wide base and non-skid bottom to anchor your drink in place.




www.stanley1913.com





I have an older version of this. The lid is the same and virtually spill proof. Holds a big cup of coffee or a big cocktail for long term enjoyment. Keeps temps like a champ. Not sure about the new shape. The old one is a cylinder and fits in a (big) car cupholder not sure the new one would. However the wider base of the new one probably makes it more stable on the deck of the raft.


----------



## Gorgekiter (Jan 20, 2021)

Google ceramic lined mugs. There are many options out there where the inside of a steel mug is ceramic lined.

One brand I like- - Sttoked sells great mugs ( sttoke.com) albeit pricey, they are solid and we love ours. 

I also have one from Stanley and one from Contigo- both bought on Amazon. The Stanley is good, but it stained. The contigo did not, but someone said they got bought out. 

they don’t leave a metalic flavor. I use a yeti for my cocktail mug.


----------



## jerseyjeff (Apr 16, 2016)

I have a contigo ceramic in the shopping cart, and dug out the yeti my BIL gave the wifey last year. After extensive testing the yeti seems not to make the coffee metalic and the ozark trail seems to have similar performance. One big bummer is that my wife does appreciate a holding a warm mug and the vacuum mugs transmit no heat. I will say on the next trip, I am running an aeropress, manual grinder and either my trusty coleman or my biolite to heat the water. I will probably heat till boiling, and then let it cool a bit to get down to around 206.


----------



## Class3Hero (Dec 13, 2020)

I like my Yeti beer can insulator. It works for beers during the day and doubles as a coffee cup for the mornings.


----------



## BreckenridgeBear (Jan 15, 2021)

Toadfish are my go-to all in one river cup/can cooler. https://toadfish.com/collections/drinkware 

You can use it for the morning coffee, switch to can cooler, and then use it for that evening cocktail. They have lids to keep bugs/wate/dirt out and many different styles and sizes. The suction part actually works surprisingly well. 

Toadfish | Eco-Friendly Coastal Products Here is a code for $10 off if you spend $70.


----------



## JoshL (Jul 12, 2021)

The yeti coffee cup model I’ve got has a twist lock lid, the guts of which can be removed for cleaning. Works great!


MT4Runner said:


> I’m confused, the yeti tumblers I am aware of don’t have a locking lid?


----------



## JoshL (Jul 12, 2021)

Here it is 








YETI Rambler 12 oz Reusable Bottle With HotShot Cap


Our dishwasher-safe water bottle is made of kitchen-grade stainless steel and comes in many colors. Double-wall vacuum insulated, 100% leakproof. Fast shipping.




www.yeti.com


----------

